# Intake and Muffler, question



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

On my 90 max, I only have a ram intake, its not really a cold-air intake, just a ram, whatever that means... and I just have a muffler for my exhaust, I don't have a full exhaust system, but my question here is, having these additions on my car.. is that making my gas mileage worse? It seems my gas gets sucked down for being a V6 3.0L... I was thinking about removing them and putting my stock parts back on, I don't really care for the need for speed anyways...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

air intakes and exhaust accually make better gas milage. you should get full exhaust headers back and CAI. gas milage all depends on your right foot.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If the car is not properly in tune and you drive it like it's a race car, your mileage will suck.
You need to make sure everything else on the car is in proper working order. clean injectors, distributor cap, rotor, spark plugs, plug wires, and oxygen sensor all in working order and good condition.

also make sure your brakes are in good shape. a lot of people never change their fluid and service their calipers.. this can cause a small amount of drag on each wheel, which will drastically affect your overall fuel mileage.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

define sucks down gas.
my old grey max 11-13mpg around town.


----------



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

im getting 15-18 MPG around town in my 93


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's about average for a somewhat heavy-footed driver.


----------

